# Your Countries/Cities Police Vehicles



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Inspierd by that Fire engine thread....I searched the last 10 pages to see if this had been done....didnt find anything!


I think i would be right in saying the UK has the greatest police vehicles in the world....Such variety....and car makes such as MG, Jaguar, BMW and Mercedes surely make it the classiest!









































Must be for the cities!

More coming!


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes the Lotus at the bottom is actually used....Its part of the Norfolk Police Force

The Subaru Impreza is actually the fastes police car in Europe....dont know about the world!


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

In Houston, we got (all vehicles blue) Chevy Malibus, H2 Hummers, Crown Victorias, Chevy Suburbans, and Chevy Silverados...

Texas State Troopers: (Black) I've seen crown victorias, ^all of the above except H2's, and there are several cameros i've seen.

The Border Patrol is basically the same thing as the police, except there green, and no H2s.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Truely stunning.....But not operational!


----------



## elitecavalier (Feb 15, 2005)

Heres ours











The military police etc use the more advanced types of transports


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Note the gun attached to his belt!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Brisbane, Australia:*

_New Highway patrol(awesome SS Holden Commodore):_



















_Mitsubishi Magna patrol Car:_









_Ford Falcon Patrol Car:_









_Accident Investigation Squad (Toyota LandCruiser):_









_Holden Commodore Patrol Car:_









_Outback Roadblock_:










*Australian Federal Police:*

_Volvo Cross Country:_









_Ford Falcon patrol Unit:_









_Chrysler Voyager - Crime Lab:_









_BMW motorbike - Traffic Unit:_









_Subaru WRX:_


----------



## Getaway (Mar 31, 2005)

Perth - W.Australia


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually this is like the 3rd or 4th time there is a thread like this...so I am just going to repost the same photos from Singapore again! 

First off...the *Fast Response Car*. I did my duty in this particular one in fact:



















The "Serangoon" on the door refers to the name of the police station the car (and its occupants) is from. 

Next up, the *police van*...nothing spectacular, and I dont have a better view yet...










The *police motorbike*...(which was on exhibition at my varsity when I took this):










Er...the rider isnt a traffic cop...he's my fellow undergrad.


----------



## Getaway (Mar 31, 2005)

^ lol he's also way to small to be riding that thing.. so your a singaporian cop?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Getaway said:


> ^ lol he's also way to small to be riding that thing.. so your a singaporian cop?


:lol: Whoops...he better not end up seeing his thread! 

I am a volunteer cop with the Singapore police. Get to be in the same uniform, armed with the same equipment, and get to patrol and catch thief with the regulars. Obviously it means I have to face the same dangers as well, like being cornered by a man waving a 15cm kitchen knife and chopper at me!


----------



## Getaway (Mar 31, 2005)

^ hehe, so why do you do that without geting any $ ?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Lexus RX300


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Getaway said:


> ^ hehe, so why do you do that without geting any $ ?


 If you like the idea of policing, yet want to have another job, then yeah...this is probably the best arrangement.  For me, I am left with less then 2 months of my varsity years, and I might consider being in the force full time, so joining the volunteers now was a chance to "sample" life in the force, not to mention getting to see society here in quite a different light! 

Oh...we do get an allowance of S$2.80 per hour (that is like US$1.68)..nothing much, but it is more than enough to pay for transport and meals.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Aruba Polis


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes of course the UK police cars arnt all glitz a glamour....here are some of the not so expensive cars!


----------



## Getaway (Mar 31, 2005)

^Volvo's are "non-expensive" cars ... ?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah....not much more expensive than any other car of the same size and what not!

Volvo, Rover, Vauxhall and Mercedes and maybe BMW, I would say are the most common police cars in the UK!


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

This is a weak selection, sorry. Our city also has Chevy vans, Impala's, Durango's and Dodge Magnum's- both equipped with tweaked Hemi's. 

This is all I could find...


----------

